

Ask PG: Nickb seems to have dropped off the leaderboard? - jacquesm

Does that mean you had a sign of life from him ?
======
johns
Answered in this thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1048301>

~~~
yan
pg: "A couple weeks ago I added a recency threshold for the leaderboard. It's
currently 100 days."

------
mbrubeck
Oh crap I am on the leaderboard now.

Time to turn on noprocrast.

